# Greenies



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Greenies.....Puddles loves them. I allow him to have one during the week and one on the week end. 

Tonight while laying on hubbies lap....I gave him one. The cat jumped on the arm rest and you would have thought war started in my house. Puddles jumped on Lucky (cat) with all four feet, fighting him. Never had I seen this before and had to jump in, pulling Puddles off him. I popping his hinney and yelled NO NO while taking the greenie away. Boy is this stuff dog drugs? What the heck is in them? Puddles has walked around looking for his greenie every where, but he lost it by acting that way. 

Does your babies get moody while eating their greenies?


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Feb 6 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Greenies.....Puddles loves them. I allow him to have one during the week and one on the week end.
> 
> Tonight while laying on hubbies lap....I gave him one.  The cat jumped on the arm rest and you would have thought war started in my house. Puddles jumped on Lucky (cat) with all four feet, fighting him.  Never had I seen this before and had to jump in, pulling Puddles off him. I popping his hinney and yelled NO NO while taking the greenie away. Boy is this stuff dog drugs? What the heck is in them?  Puddles has walked around looking for his greenie every where, but he lost it by acting that way.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My min pin gets crazy over them as well. I give him one and Prissy one and with in 5 min he has stole hers and finished it off and has half of the other is already gone. He loves them!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

yeah, Peanut is definately addicted to his greenies. I always end up taking them away from him because he growls at anyone who comes within a few feet of him while he's chewing on a greenie. My friend's bichon had a greenie and Peanut was trying to figure out how to steal it. 

By the way, the last time a bought a bag of greenies, there was a coupon book inside and it had a free sample coupon for cat greenies.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Cat greenies...... hmmmmmmm.

Didn't know about them. Have to look into that. 

Thanks !


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i didnt know they made them either! one of my cats has already tried to eat parkers greenies, so im sure he will like them too


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just checked on the cat greenies and www.nutecforpets.com says they won't be in stores until the summer. I guess the cat's will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've heard of dogs getting aggressive towards rawhides before. i didnt know about the greenie attacks till all of you were talking about it. i think that if a dog is getting aggressive about a particular treat....take it away from him. try bully sticks!!







our dogs dont get aggressive or possessive with those.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Greenies are EVIL!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 7 2005, 10:03 AM
> *Greenies are EVIL!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'll second that =\


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny. who for a maltese i dont not consider to be a picky eater, just isnt that intrested in them anymore i used to give then to him maybe once or twice a week but then i started giving them to him he would smell it and go find something else to do


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Dumb question? I dont know what exactly are Greenies used for? Just a treat or a teeth cleaner? I remember seeing a web site where they were removing a big chunk of one of those from a dogs intestine, so I assume they are not digestible, so what is the purpose and does everyone consider them safe? 

Your stories are funny it sounds like they are laced with something!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They are for cleaning teeth and freshing breeth. They are digestible but you just have to make sure your furbaby doesn't swollow a large piece of it.

I let Lexi have them but only when I'm around to supervise.


----------



## chiefsmom (Oct 24, 2004)

I agree with the evil in greenies. Chief got one for the first time last week and he turned into cujo. He about took my hand off when I tried to pet him. I don't know if I will get him anymore. Definitly not when anyone else is home. He has never even growled at me before, let alone try to take my hand off.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 7 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Greenies are EVIL!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hahaha Whenever we talk about greenies, you say that...That is your quote! LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 12 2005, 09:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha Whenever we talk about greenies, you say that...That is your quote! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35004
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL...







thats cause Kodie becomes a totally different dog when he gets one!!







He becomes the "evil" Kodie!!


----------



## lovemymaltese (Jan 27, 2005)

I wanted to tell you that I give my cats the dog Greenies! My vet says it is okay--they are the same as what is going to be called cat Greenies, just in a different form. For the cats, sometimes I have to give them the petite size cut in half, actually this is what I give to my Maltese, Buttsy. 

Buttsy, a/k/a Scooter, gets two Greenies a day! One in the afternoon and one at bedtime. If he runs out, his daddy has to go to the store and make SURE he is properly stocked or he will pout!! If the cats even THINK about getting near his Greenies, he will get very protective of them--he absolutely loves them and the are so good for his teeth.

I have to hold them so the cats can chew them. Sometimes my husband will let the cats have a nibble before Buttsy gets his for his bedtime treat. 

I wish there was something that good for us humans!!









Beth


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I purchased two small bags of the Greenies chips. What am I supposed to do with them? I gave Izzy one little piece and she swallowed it whole. I tried again, and gulp, that one went down whole also. What's the point of the smaller ones?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 28 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I purchased two small bags of the Greenies chips.  What am I supposed to do with them?  I gave Izzy one little piece and she swallowed it whole.  I tried again, and gulp, that one went down whole also.  What's the point of the smaller ones?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38519*


[/QUOTE]
I wish I could help, but Peanut chews each tiny piece individually.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was searching for more information about food allergies in dogs and came across a warning about Greenies. 

Ever wonder what they are made of? Apparently the main ingredient is wheat guten which also happens to be one of the top two foods dogs are allergic too! (The other is corn).

So if your dog is wheat sensitive or you notice allergy symptoms like chewing, scratching, tearing, etc., the Greenies might be the culprit.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

kinswholesale now has teenie greenies for dogs 5 -15 pounds i order to pks of 48 am i crazy or what i give my boys doggy crack but now i make Chico lie on the couch while eating his greenie and staying away from buddy







http://www.kingwholesale.com/


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Mar 11 2005, 05:34 PM
> *kinswholesale now has teenie greenies for dogs 5 -15 pounds i order to pks of 48 am i crazy or what i give my boys doggy crack but now i make Chico lie on the couch while eating his greenie and staying away from buddy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOLOL yep, the buttercup loves doggy crack. she doesnt get aggressive when she gets a greenie, but rather obsessive! she would do backflips for them, if she could. she gets so excited that she cant sit, or stay, or do any of the commands i ask her to do before she is given a greenie. she's just out of her mind and cant focus on anything but GETTING the greenie. she will take it from my hand, carry it to "the perfect place", and get all situated to get right down to business... sometimes, she'll pick up and move to a "better" spot and start all over. all the while, her tail is wagging like crazy. she has never growled or anything when i take it away, she just looks like she is about to cry, LOL. she'll frantically search the entire apartment for it, in case i put it somewhere else. LOL poor thing. i used to keep one on the sideboard in the entryway for my neighbor's dog, and the buttercup would catch scent of it and sit under it hoping that the Greenie Fairy will come by and drop it on the floor for her LOL. 

i do think that there are not enough greenies to help lessen the buttercup's wretched dragon breath... but she would like to try that challenge!









ann marie and the "yeah, i need to have a word or two with that Greenie Fairy....discuss a more frequent delivery schedule..." buttercup


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish Lacey ate/chewed the greenies...she won't have anything to do with them. Instead she loves the bimble bones. She can chew the small size in a day so now she is chewing the large ones. It is so funny to watch her carry the large one around in her mouth. It takes her about 3 days to chew the large ones. I think she is what you would call an aggressive chewer. She doesn't chew on things she isn't suppose to, just those. But I have noticed that if she doesn't have a bimble bone she goes after the cat litter waste...she knows she isn't suppose too, but she still does it.


----------

